# ISNUMBER



## Bedford (Dec 28, 2022)

I have a cell, D7 in a template that remains empty until I open a new copy. In another cell, H44 I'm looking to have the number "1" appear as soon as an entry is placed in the empty, I've considered the ISNUMBER(D7) option, but it only copies the content of D7.
Any suggestions.
THank you.


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 28, 2022)

Try this formula in H44:

```
=IF(D7<>"",1,"")
```


----------



## Bedford (Dec 29, 2022)

Joe4 said:


> Try this formula in H44:
> 
> ```
> =IF(D7<>"",1,"")
> ```


works like a charm! thank you very much!


----------



## smozgur (Dec 29, 2022)

Bedford said:


> works like a charm! thank you very much!


And I switched the marked solution post as confirmed.

@Bedford: In your future questions, that would be great if you could mark the post as the solution that answered your question to help future readers. No further action is required in this thread.


----------



## Bedford (Dec 29, 2022)

smozgur said:


> And I switched the marked solution post as confirmed.
> 
> @Bedford: In your future questions, that would be great if you could mark the post as the solution that answered your question to help future readers. No further action is required in this thread.


In fact I did mark it as solved within minutes of testing out the formula he was so kind to have provided.


----------



## smozgur (Dec 30, 2022)

Bedford said:


> In fact I did mark it as solved within minutes of testing out the formula he was so kind to have provided.


That's correct, and thank you for your feedback. It is just you marked your own post as the solution. That's why I switched it with the actual answer post. 😉

Just to clarify, we are not closing threads as "solved" in the MrExcel Message Board, but "mark the answer post as the solution" as it helps future readers to reach the best solution in the thread easier.


----------

